# 14x6 vs 15x7 66 Lemans



## Vic66 (3 mo ago)

What up all, looking to get a set of rally I, can you guys share a pic of 14 and 15 on your car so I can see how they look? Wanted to go with 15's but I can get a deal on 14x6, trim, cap, nuts for $750


----------



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

Vic66 said:


> What up all, looking to get a set of rally I, can you guys share a pic of 14 and 15 on your car so I can see how they look? Wanted to go with 15's but I can get a deal on 14x6, trim, cap, nuts for $750


If you can expand my avatar, it shows my 65 with 14x6 in front and 15x8 in rear.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

My '65 has 15x8 on the rear and 14x6 on the front. Here's a couple of side shots. I went 15 on the rear to run a tall tire to help rpms on the highway.


----------



## 67lemans (Oct 30, 2009)

These are 15 X 7 with P215/R65 cobras


----------



## Vic66 (3 mo ago)

geeteeohguy said:


> My '65 has 15x8 on the rear and 14x6 on the front. Here's a couple of side shots. I went 15 on the rear to run a tall tire to help rpms on the highway.
> View attachment 160529
> View attachment 160530


What size tires on back/front


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Vic66 said:


> What size tires on back/front


225/70/14 front and 235/70/15 rear.


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

205/75R15's in the back, 235/60/14's in the front. I'm not sure of the wheel widths and the tire sizes would not be a good choice for a street machine, but life happens and it fits this thread. This is an old photo of my '67, but it just happened to have 15's in the back and 14's in the front. The rear is sagging due to old springs OR the original "launch look", but may help you visualize a bit.

I hope to go with 15x8's in the back and 15x7's in the front when the build is complete (disc brake conversions). I had the Kelly Chargers all the way around on the 14's for most of the time it spent on the road (70K miles) and I liked the look, but as the Kelly's lost there "roller life", I put the 15" rollers in the back to keep it mobile and the rims off the ground.

I like the look of 15's in the back and 14's in the front with the right tire, but prefer the 15's all the way around, push come to shove.

@geeteeohguy 's look is awesome., however and I love the look of the Cobras on @67lemans !


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

Here's another with the same 15's in the back and 15's in the front (215/70R15's), but it's coming apart at this point...


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

FWIW 14X7 all four corners.


----------



## Vic66 (3 mo ago)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> FWIW 14X7 all four corners.
> View attachment 160545


What size tires u running


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

215/75-14









Liked the size/fit so stuck with it, just wanted a bit more old school pop


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Sick467 said:


> Here's another with the same 15's in the back and 15's in the front (215/70R15's), but it's coming apart at this point...
> 
> View attachment 160541


That's a hell of a lot of tools for destruction it looks like 😉


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> FWIW 14X7 all four corners.
> View attachment 160545


Love that rear body style 👍


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

Baaad65 said:


> That's a hell of a lot of tools for destruction it looks like 😉


Here's another of the 15's in the back and 14's in the front from a different angle (and more tools for @Baaad65 ). I take some pride in my shop. It was a life-long dream up until 10 years ago when everything clicked.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Looks like a very cool place to hang out!!!


----------



## RunninLeMans (Apr 3, 2014)

15x7, 225-70R-15 all around. Just put it down after front end rebuild. Removed some 1.5" lowering springs and put stock springs back in, love the straight stance.


----------



## Vic66 (3 mo ago)

Thanks guys, think I'm going to go with th 15's!


----------



## dadspackard31 (Dec 2, 2019)

Vicc66,

225/70/14s on all 4

Rear springs I added 1inch spacers on top of the springs to give the rear end a little lift.


----------



## Rob L (3 mo ago)

15x7 on mine


----------



## Sonoma GTO (Jun 16, 2019)

14’s wall to wall.


----------



## drg44 (Jun 2, 2018)

15x7 all the way around, wish the photo was a little brighter though.


----------



## Axle (Sep 5, 2020)

Vic66 said:


> What up all, looking to get a set of rally I, can you guys share a pic of 14 and 15 on your car so I can see how they look? Wanted to go with 15's but I can get a deal on 14x6, trim, cap, nuts for $750











15”x7” all around


----------



## jmd55 (Oct 30, 2021)

i have 15x6 front 15x7 rear on 66 gto i have to get my granddaughter to post pics for me sat i bought mine brand new and only spent about 750.00 found center caps brand new repos on ebay for 35.00 and they are unbelievable all steal i just had to paint the black on them they are all chrome like 65s i will see if i can find the email address and post it


----------

